# Huge bear from Newaygo Co ....



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned ....

From the Boone & Crockett trophy page:

_12/4/09 Update: Don Corrigan called and reported that Boone and Crockett Club Official Measurer Bob Novosad has measured this bear and his official entry score is 22 12/16. This score will most likely be verified at the 27th Awards Panel and should land somewhere around #14 or #15 all-time
after verification of the recent top black bear entries.

Don Corrigan and his son, Jake pose with his Newaygo County briun reported to green score 22-8/16.
_










That is one huge freakin bear!!!!!!!!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

KalamazooKid said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned ....
> 
> From the Boone & Crockett trophy page:
> 
> ...






The bear has been mentioned here before but the update hasn't.....that is a monster......AND it was shot no more than 15 miles from where I live....


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> The bear has been mentioned here before but the update hasn't.....that is a monster......AND it was shot no more than 15 miles from where I live....


Where abouts wally-eye? I am up in Beaver Township.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

DTrain said:


> Where abouts wally-eye? I am up in Beaver Township.


I live right on the river off Luce rd. The report I read is south and east of me.........more east than south though..


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

good for him, what an amazing animal, truely a trophy of a lifetime and many more


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

It was taken about halfway between hardy dam and woodville....


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can someone provide what Township it was taken in? Not familiar with most of Newaygo Just the North East part. I have property in Barton and been getting a picture or two every year or two of a bear. A couple years back there was talk a good size bear was hit by a car and the person in the car was injuried. Just trying to keep tabs on bears near my property if any one can give more detailed information on what Township. If someone knows???

Thanks,
Newaygo1


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure of the info.But I was told Elm Ave and 7 mile road area.But later I was told that was wrong,I have property Just north on Oak And 8 Mile.That would be Couple miles north of Woodville.



.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am near 12 Mile and Hemlock again not familiar with much of the County so not sure where you are suggesting it was taken is... Just know it is south but not sure how far west or east Oak is?

Anyone know the Township not the exact location.

Thanks,
Newaygo1


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Just Made a Phone call for you,Alls I can tell you is Goodwell Township off of Elm.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks... doubt it could be the bear in my area... Seems there are more bear than you would think...At least in Newaygo County. That is the Third one I have heard about in Newaygo County. 

Newaygo1


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow thats an awesome bruin. It's cool to see a bear from Michigan ranking up there in the all time catagory. Any idea how much it weighed?


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Newaygo1 said:


> Thanks... doubt it could be the bear in my area... Seems there are more bear than you would think...At least in Newaygo County. That is the Third one I have heard about in Newaygo County.
> 
> Newaygo1


There are a bunch in newaygo county,but thats what happens when you manage them and dont give too many permits like the U.P.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes I continue hearing more of just how many Bears are in the Newaygo County Area. Seems you don't hear much about them until one is taken like the one mentioned in this thread. I have heard that there is many around the Center Line and 13 Mile Area where the swamps are. Seems the DNR have a few radio collared and check them during the winter around there. 

Don't hear much about nusiance bears either not like you once did around Cadillac and other areas.

You are probably right the limited permits might have the biggest reason for more Bears around Newaygo Conuty.

Have had property in that county since 1991 and only after getting some pictures of a bear or two realize there was a Bear Population there.

Newaygo1


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

"I have heard that there is many around the Center Line and 13 Mile Area where the swamps are" 

I have relatives that live in this area and see bears regularly in the summer. Even had a sow with 2 cubs on their deck about 6 years ago. There seems to be a lot of sightings about every other year.


----------

